# Work of Art



## Frisbeek9 (Dec 8, 2009)

love this bike. Too bad it's not mine. Yes, all original doesn't look like it's been ridden either.

Assembled for a friend for her husbands x mas gift.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 9, 2009)

*xmas present*

I take it the guy isn't a bike collector and computer literate. If he is, the bike probably won't be a surprise.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Dec 10, 2009)

*For SURE!!!*



Frisbeek9 said:


> love this bike. Too bad it's not mine. Yes, all original doesn't look like it's been ridden either.
> 
> Assembled for a friend for her husbands x mas gift.






Looks like the one I got 38 years ago.....


----------

